# Options for beginners installation on old kit



## Deleted member 9563 (Dec 6, 2009)

I have been trying to install FreeBSD 8.0 RELEASE on a 1GHz machine with 512MB of memory and CD (not DVD) drive. I have installed several times from *the only CD iso that I can find* on the download site for i386. When installing, I have chosen the "User" distribution (number 6) from the install menu.

Since I am new to FreeBSD I thought I would start with a simple system with console only so that I don't have to use a mouse or try to understand the X system right away. Although networking with FTP, SSH (in/out) etc works very well, other things don't.

Installing a port is much too slow to attempt to do any larger program and when I type "pkg_add -r name" I get "Error: Unable to get ftp ://.... etc." Are there other CDs available? Is there a better, or more suitable iso? In short, what should I do?

PS: I normally use Linux and have installed numerous distros on this box before. I have also read the FreeBSD install docs. I am just not getting something here.


----------



## crsd (Dec 6, 2009)

What exactly are you trying to install? There are a lot of ports marked NO_PACKAGE (not available on ftp as packages) for various reasons (licence, doesn't work when packaged, etc.)


----------



## BeautifulFish (Dec 6, 2009)

try adding more ftp mirrors to /etc/make.conf


```
MASTER_SITE_BACKUP?=    \                                                      
        ftp://ftp1.FreeBSD.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/distfiles/${DIST_SUBDIR}/ \
        ftp://ftp2.FreeBSD.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/distfiles/${DIST_SUBDIR}/ \
        ftp://ftp3.FreeBSD.org/pub/FreeBSD//ports/distfiles/${DIST_SUBDIR}/
MASTER_SITE_OVERRIDE?=  ${MASTER_SITE_BACKUP}
```

for me i usually start with minimal installation

then to install kde for example, it is very easy


```
sysinstall
configure
packages
cd/dvd
x11

xorg-7.4_2
kde4-4.3.1
```

edit:
no dvd, so 
	
	



```
pkg_add -r xorg
pkg_add -r kde4
```

in /etc/rc.conf

```
dbus_enable="YES"
hald_enable="YES"
```

after reboot start kde by:
/usr/local/kde4/bin/kdm

to make kde start its login at startup, edit /etc/ttys

```
ttyv8 "/usr/local/kde4/bin/kdm -nodaemon" xterm on secure
```


----------



## crsd (Dec 6, 2009)

re-defining MASTER_SITES* won't help in any way with packages installation.


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Dec 6, 2009)

Can you post the full error you're receiving with pkg_add -r?


----------



## Deleted member 9563 (Dec 6, 2009)

crsd said:
			
		

> What exactly are you trying to install? There are a lot of ports marked NO_PACKAGE (not available on ftp as packages) for various reasons (licence, doesn't work when packaged, etc.)


That's helpful to know. I tried ne-2.0.3 and links-2.2. Both are in my /usr/ports. I also tried mc-4.6.2 which is not in my ports dir.

Looking at distinfo in my ports directory, and also the FreeBSD site's ports search, I cannot find where "NO_PACKAGE" would be listed. Where can I find that information?

@BeautifulFish: My /etc/make.conf file only has one entry and that is for perl.* which came with the (failed) ne port install. Thanks for the X and KDE installation instructions. I'll get back to trying that after I get the basics working.


----------



## Deleted member 9563 (Dec 6, 2009)

Carpetsmoker said:
			
		

> Can you post the full error you're receiving with pkg_add -r?


Here it is. I'll just let it wrap in case it stretches the code box like I've seen on other vBulletin sites.

*Error: Unable to get ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-8.0-release/Latest/mc-4.6.2.tbz: File unavailable (e.g., file not found, no access)
pkg_add: unable to fetch 'ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-8.0-release/Latest/mc-4.6.2.tbz' by URL*

This is exactly the same message I get from the other package requests.

- Ole


----------



## Beastie (Dec 6, 2009)

Most ports are available as packages though.

/etc/make.conf has nothing to do with packages.

If you don't have a connection on your machine, you can always download the packages and all their dependencies, and then install them locally with *pkg_add*, without the *-r* option of course.

The /Latest/ directory contains symlinks to the real packages, and these symlinks don't have package versions. So doing `# pkg_add -r mc` should work.

The /All/ directory contains the packages themselves, so you'd have to add the version: `# pkg_add -r mc-n.n.n,n`.

Note that the port version might be different from the package version since ports are up to date while STABLE packages are built once in a while and RELEASE packages are only built once (~ FreeBSD RELEASE date). But don't worry about the version if you use the Latest directory.


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Dec 6, 2009)

Did you set any environment variables? What's the output of `# env`?


----------



## Deleted member 9563 (Dec 7, 2009)

@Beastie: I used the full name with version number found in the ports search results. You mention the /Latest and the /ALL directories. Where are those located?

The FreeBSD archive search returns "Nothing found." when I search for "packages". Google has not been able to dig up any FreeBSD package repository either. What is it called?

The bottom line is that "pkg_add -r pkgname" does not work on my installation, but going to the /usr/ports/rellevantapp directory and typing "make" does. However compiling on this low resource machine is painfully slow, so I would like to see how it works with packages.



> Carpetsmoker:  	 Did you set any environment variables? What's the output of # env?


No, I have not set any variables. All I have done is set up networking like SSH and AnonFTP. All networking works very well and the way I would expect.


```
USER=root
LOGNAME=root
HOME=/root
SHELL=/bin/csh
FTP_PASSIVE_MODE=YES
BLOCKSIZE=K
MAIL=/var/mail/root
PATH=/sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/usr/games:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/root/bin
TERM=cons25
HOSTTYPE=FreeBSD
VENDOR=intel
OSTYPE=FreeBSD
MACHTYPE=i386
SHLVL=1
PWD=/home/ole
GROUP=wheel
HOST=GIN.cgs
REMOTEHOST=
EDITOR=vi
PAGER=more
```


----------



## Deleted member 9563 (Dec 7, 2009)

I solved the pkg_add problem. I guess I don't need to know exactly where the packages are located if, as Beastie says, "pkg_add -r mc" should work. That is indeed correct, and my problem was that I was adding the version numbers. In the FreeBSD handbook, I found this gem:


> When the remote fetching feature is used, the version number of the package must be removed. pkg_add(1) will automatically fetch the latest version of the application.


I tried it and it works!
As a newbie, I never would have guessed, but it makes sense now that I see it.

I just installed midnight commander (mc) and the package worked like a charm. It appeared to be faster than the port method. Now I can at least compare the two methods and make a choice.

I am still wondering if the CD which is labelled 8.0-RELEASE-i386-disc1.iso is the best choice for low resource hardware. Is there anything else available?


----------

